# Deutschland for ME



## BiotechAbroad (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone know of any employers hiring in Germany (Köln) ? Preferably in science? I have a Bachelor of Science in Bio. I want to move to Germany permanently. I've tried looking on Eures but all those jobs require Ph.D's. If not....anyone know of any employers period? I want to start a new life. I'm 23 and I think it's about time for me to take this step. I don't care if you own a coffee shop. I will work there. 


campocr2011 at gmail dot com


----------



## BiotechAbroad (Jan 11, 2012)

Will send resume/cv


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can always try your luck by just sending out your CV to German employers and see what develops, but you'll do far better if you get a few years of experience working in the US first. Most German (and European) university and job training programs include periods of practical work experience (which are required for graduation), so you're at a bit of a disadvantage compared to European graduates - both because they don't require a work visa and because they have a certain amount of work experience in their field upon graduation.

You also need to be able to counter the "usual" objections to hiring a foreigner - do you speak German? (even if the company's working language is English, you'll need German for day to day living needs), are you expecting relocation assistance from the employer? How can the employer meet you face to face? (you should plan on making a trip or two to Germany on your own dime to make yourself available for interviews at a minimum). What do you bring to the table that the employer can't get by hiring a recent German or EU graduate?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BiotechAbroad (Jan 11, 2012)

I have two years of undergraduate research experience. Think that will help? I worked in a biochem lab for those two years. I've also done undergraduate research in organic chemistry and field research in natural medicine. I'm learning German and unfortunately I don't have the money for relocation. What's the best way to answer those questions?


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

BiotechAbroad said:


> I have two years of undergraduate research experience. Think that will help? I worked in a biochem lab for those two years. I've also done undergraduate research in organic chemistry and field research in natural medicine. I'm learning German and unfortunately I don't have the money for relocation. What's the best way to answer those questions?


I have a couple of friends with degrees in biology and they seem to have a hard time finding a job. And they all have advanced degrees! According to them in some areas of biology it is pretty much expected to have a phd. So it might be hard to find a job with only a bachelors degree and the disadvantage of not speeking German fluently and needing a work visa. Also, I don't think anyone would hire you without an onsite interview. You said you don't have the money for relocation so I am assuming you can't afford to fly to Europe for job interviews a couple of time.

My advice would be: learn the language and safe enough money to support yourself for a coupe of month.


----------



## BiotechAbroad (Jan 11, 2012)

What level of fluency would I need to make myself more appealing as a job applicant?


----------

